# Barbados Blue Metallic GTO Rarity?



## MrGTOZ (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm buying an 04 m6 Barbados Blue Metallic GTO on Monday and I'm wondering how rare this color actually is?Because I've never seen a GTO in this color yet.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

According to another thread on this forum there were 271 made m6 in 04. 302 automatic.


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/total-gto-production-numbers-2004-2006-a-14686/


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

^^Thats were i got my number^^


----------



## MrGTOZ (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Thats a pretty rare color then


----------



## GinGTO2004 (Jul 9, 2018)

Rarest of the Rare ! !! !!! !!!! I know I own one ,only 16,000 miles !


----------



## GinGTO2004 (Jul 9, 2018)

575 -- Produced , 302-- Automatic trans. ,273-- Standard trans.


----------

